# Lavender Blush



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 6, 2007)

Does anyone know of a cosmetic company that makes a lavender/violet hued blush?  Something similar Get Surreal Cheekhue but in powder form???? 

TIA!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

I saw these on Sephora.com

Givenchy 
color - Charming violet (prism blush)  

Make Up Forever
Color - Lavender 9 and Fuchsia 26 (These look vibrant You may not like these).

I know you said you wanted a powder, but I also saw Tarte had a cheek stain in the color of Cloud 9.

Happy shopping.


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

Seconding Tarte Cloud 9 it isn't a powder but it is gorgeous, check it out.

I have Givenchy Charming Violet, it's nice, but it is over twice as much for the same size in mac.  It is pretty, but not very pigmented.

Lavender is so beautiful on cheeks, I wonder why more companies don't make it.  Good luck, if you find a good one let us know.  I am a sucker for a good blush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, I was wondering if a good lavender or lilac e/s could substitute?


----------



## sakura88 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've seen a lavender blush at Shu Uemura at our local counters.  Not sure whether it's available in the US market though.  Here's their website - http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/Product...&ProductID=586


----------



## ROlean (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi there.  I know this is an old post, but I stumbled upon it in my own search for a lavender/lilac blush.  I don't know why it's so hard to find.  I was lucky enough to get the MAC Sakura mineral blush from the Quite Cute collection.  It is the best one I have been able to come across.  So anyhow, just wanted to give this post a bump, and see if anyone out that has any suggestions.


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 18, 2011)

sakura from MAC quite cute collex
  	lavender 9 from MUFE NOT 89 cos thats too pink and 92 is too purple

  	I like lavender 9 cos i love purply/lavender lippies


----------



## ROlean (Aug 5, 2011)

To update this thread, I went to Sephora the other day and picked up MUFE in #9 and #116.  9 pulled a little to red/fuchsia for me, but 116 turned out to be the perfect blue/lavender I was looking for.  It's a bit like Sakura, but with stronger pigmentation.  I only wish there was more product, but considering the color is so spot on and rare, I can live with the higher price point.


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 6, 2011)

I love Fyrinnae's Glow Blush in Seduce - it looks a bit scary on the website, but is the only lavender blush I've found that doesn't turn too pink/peach on me. You can find it here:
http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=213


----------



## ROlean (Aug 7, 2011)

Cerydwen, thanks for the link, that color looks perfect.  I've been meaning to try Fyrinnae for a while now.  Does the blush have good staying power?  I've seen some people complain that their eyeshadows don't hold up that well.


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 7, 2011)

I've found that their blushes last very well over my primer and mineral powder foundation- once it's on I don't find that I need to reapply for the day/evening. I only need to use a little, as the pigmentation is very good - I've tried quite a few different blushes and never found anything I was entirely happy with until now, so I'll be sticking with this one!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 7, 2011)

is there such a thing as a drugstore lavender blush?


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how Sakura looks compared to the purple side of Azalea Blossom blush ombre?

Also, is Sakura the same size as most MAC powder blushes?


----------

